# Where is the requirement for tenant spaces to be separate?



## Raymond Lino Belli (Dec 14, 2018)

I am being asked by my plan checker to separate each commercial tenant space.
The HVAC and power systems are to be separate for each tenant and have a separate address?
I can not get a response as to where it is the code that requires it? We are talking B & M occupancies.
I am in CBC country.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 14, 2018)

2016 CBC 402.4.1.1 Covered and *open mall buildings *
402.4.2 Fire-resistance-rated separation
Fire-resistance-rated separation is not required between tenant spaces and the mall. Fire-resistance-rated separation is not required between a food court and adjacent tenant spaces or the mall.
402.4.2.1 Tenant separations
Each tenant space shall be separated from other tenant spaces by a fire partition complying with Section 708. A tenant separation wall is not required between any tenant space and the mall.


----------



## Raymond Lino Belli (Dec 14, 2018)

mark handler said:


> 2016 CBC 402.4.1.1 Covered and *open mall buildings *
> 402.4.2 Fire-resistance-rated separation
> Fire-resistance-rated separation is not required between tenant spaces and the mall. Fire-resistance-rated separation is not required between a food court and adjacent tenant spaces or the mall.
> 402.4.2.1 Tenant separations
> Each tenant space shall be separated from other tenant spaces by a fire partition complying with Section 708. A tenant separation wall is not required between any tenant space and the mall.



It is not a mall, just a little 8,000sf office building, all suites have exterior doors.


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2018)

May be a local thing

We have the added requirement 

Or maybe 

They don’t want one tenant controlling the others heat/air??

I am not into hvac


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2018)

Most places also want a meter for each suite


----------



## Raymond Lino Belli (Dec 14, 2018)

cda said:


> Most places also want a meter for each suite



They want each tenant to control their own HVAC and electrical sub panel.
I see the benefit, but I have also seen incubator type offices where it is possible to lease an individual office, where you do not control power or HVAC.


----------



## JPohling (Dec 14, 2018)

not aware of a code requirement that would dictate that


----------



## mark handler (Dec 14, 2018)

the CA building code defines a mall as one or more stores
See 11B


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2018)

Raymond Lino Belli said:


> They want each tenant to control their own HVAC and electrical sub panel.
> I see the benefit, but I have also seen incubator type offices where it is possible to lease an individual office, where you do not control power or HVAC.





But where there are totally seperate suites

The city and or electric company wants seperate meters.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2018)

cdpost: 191290 said:
			
		

> But where there are totally seperate suites
> 
> The city and or electric company wants seperate meters.


Does not matter. Separate tenants
Up to the AHJ


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 17, 2018)

As he initally stated, it is not a mall, appears to be a strip center. Past experience indicates that without full height separation (demising) walls fires can spread across attic spaces and bad guys can enter through ceilings.  Best practice to go with full height separation walls.


----------



## steveray (Dec 17, 2018)

"Tenant separation" not required other than malls by base code unless it aligns with a fire barrier for some reason (occ sep or fire area, etc)


----------

